
In first TV interview as pres, Trump is endlessly obsessed with his popularity - ciconia
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2017/01/26/in-his-first-major-tv-interview-as-president-trump-is-endlessly-obsessed-about-his-popularity/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_pp-trumptv-330am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory#comments
======
sharemywin
You ever met that person at a party and you think that person is really cool
look at all the cool stuff they've done and then 1/2 hour later your like "Oh
Jeez will this person ever shut up and go away?"

